# Careers for people who dont like/cant talk with people



## BlackRose12 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello, Im new here.  I dont know how did I get here...but I´m glad I did. I don´t know if I have social anxiety or not... Anyway, I´m really worried about my future right now. I think I chose the wrong career.. I´m studying Hotel Management and I can´t EVEN TALK TO PEOPLE which is something essential D: 
Im not a smiley and outgoing person. I cant and I dont like dealing with public... -.-
, I know its not too late to change my career but I dont have any talents. Its been 6 months and I dont have any friends..just like high school.
All I can do is getting good grades but thats all. I was wondering what kind of job do people with social anxiety do.:blank

My apologies for my terrible grammar. English is not my mother language. 
Good night.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

You can pursue a Ph.D and do lots of research. 
If you have an interest in computers, you could work for I.T., program, or design websites.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

BlackRose12 said:


> All I can do is getting good grades but thats all.


:lol Sounds familiar.

If you can't talk, learn. If you can talk but just don't want to, that's a different story. If you don't like hotel management then by all means change your major, but there is no career that I know of where talking is an option.


----------



## Hikari (Oct 20, 2011)

If you like the career then don't change to another one, you'll regret it later. 
Unfortunately you'll have this problem no matter what you're studying. All jobs require some interaction with other people. Just study something that you truly like, and try to overcome the SA problems little by little.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

laura024 said:


> You can pursue a Ph.D and do lots of research.


Not to discourage anyone from pursuing a Ph.D if that's what you really want to do, but that also requires quite a bit of social interaction from mentoring relationships to teaching undergrads. Definitely work on finding a level of social interaction you can deal with in your job situation though. "0" is unrealistic but moderate is doable. (When I'm working I have next to no social anxiety now and it's something I really had to work on when I first started working.) If you don't want to change your major, definitely get actual work experience so you can gauge how far you can push yourself (like a trial run of your actual career). You don't want to finish your major and then find out the working world was completely different from what you had expected.


----------



## Mason (Oct 22, 2011)

You could always go the Ted Kaczynski route and live in the woods pondering the overthrow of the Human civilization-industrial complex.


----------



## Apatheia (Oct 22, 2011)

Mason, that made me feel delighted.


----------



## Mason (Oct 22, 2011)

Apatheia said:


> Mason, that made me feel delighted.


Then my job is done.


----------



## Words (Feb 12, 2012)

*Understandable.*

I've read the thread and I hear a lot of for a lack of better word, really un-creative feedback. There are a few things to be taken into factor while considering this.

1. What other skills do you posses.
2. can you communicate non verbally
3. Can you work effectively in a group with out speaking.
4. Do you have a device such as a phone which allows you to express a communication a variety of different areas.

Honestly yes there are careers out there that can be utilized with out the vocal word, and also does not have to be research.

I doubt this is the reason that may has brought this about but psychological trauma may also cause the enablity to speak or the reason of not speaking. Personally i;m a health capable human being who has been effected like this but will not speak through verbal communication but yet still live a awesome life. Please note rose that you can also create your own career based on your own needs just got have the creativity and drive.

Literally googled this and the feed back for was lacking in any type of insight or empathy except for a few unnamed exceptions.

Don't Half A33, care.


----------



## becky07 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a friend that has aspergers, and he works in a lab analyzing blood samples, tissue samples etc. I don't know what you call that. Only needed a BA in that medical field and now makes close to $30 an hour. He says he has very little interaction with others as he only has to analyze and test the samples, etc. He loves it.


----------

